# Indonesian Funds ?



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just doing some research to take me forward long term.

Indonesia Securities are cropping up again and again. Whats people's thoughts on these?

I am unsure of emerging markets if I am honest, always been a tried and tested investor.










Its had good growth like most but the thing that gets me is it still grew even when our western economy struggled. Will Asia be the new secure place to go ? I am thinking more and more of China just judging by their spending - is it all based on borrowing like Dubai or is this real money that exists.

The fidelity is below average risk, I was after a low risk long term investment program to take me forward. They seem to favour malaysia, thailand and indo markets I'll keep researching this maybe move some money.

Malaysia seem to be hammering the advertising mirroring a young Dubai how many super luxurious destinations with the same boutiques can we really churn out, I suppose as long as we spend these will grow but are they really stable long term ?????


----------

